# Spicy Cheddar Pennies w/Pecans - TNT!



## marmalady (Jul 25, 2005)

Wanted to share this with everyone - it's my latest experiment!

SPICY CHEDDAR PENNIES W/PECANS

 

Makes about 20 dz.

 

1 stick unsalted butter

1 pound very sharp cheddar, shredded, at room temp.

1 ½ cups AP flour

½ cup rice flour

½ tsp salt

½ tsp cayenne (more or less, to your liking)

½ cup very finely chopped pecans

 

Heat oven to 325; line baking sheets with parchment.

 

In food processor, cream butter til smooth; add cheese, process til all mixed together. Add flours, salt, cayenne, and pulse til it forms a ball.

 

Remove from processor, work in pecans with your hands. Divide dough in 4ths; divide each 4th into 2 strips, and roll out under hands to make a ‘rope’ about the diameter of a penny. Repeat with all; place on a flat sheet and chill 30 minutes.

 

Cut each rope into slices about 1/8 inch thick, place on baking sheet (you can place pretty close together, as they don’t spread); then take your thumb and flatten them a bit.

 

Bake for 15-18 minutes, til light brown on top. (If you taste one and it’s a little chewy in the middle, put the sheet back in the oven another few minutes; you want ‘em crisp!)


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 25, 2005)

What a great idea!  I can't wait to try these.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2005)

Marmalady,

my mouth is telling me to get going these look fantastic. Thanks
kadesma


----------



## marmalady (Jul 26, 2005)

Enjoy! The trick for me is to get them into the packages to sell before me and DH eat 'em all!


----------



## msalper (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm sorry Marmalady, What is AP flour? 
And what is the penny diameter?


----------



## marmalady (Jul 26, 2005)

'AP' flour is just regular, 'all purpose' flour.


The diameter of a penny is about 1/2 to 3/4 inch.  Sorry, I fort we had friends in other parts of the world!


----------



## msalper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks a lot...


----------



## marmalady (Nov 14, 2005)

Variation on the above, tried yesterday and they're great!

Sub out swiss for the cheddar, and almonds for the pecans. Yum-O!


----------



## Constance (Nov 14, 2005)

I haven't seen rice flour in our supermarket...is there something I could substitute for it, such as cornstarch?


----------



## RMS (Nov 14, 2005)

These look interesting.  Gotta try it!  Thanks.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 14, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I haven't seen rice flour in our supermarket...is there something I could substitute for it, such as cornstarch?



Connie, I bet you could just grind up some regular ole rice in your food processor or blender and get a reasonable facsimile of rice flour.  I think cornstarch would make the pennies get too puffy.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 14, 2005)

Ohhh what a fantastic looking recipe Marm...Thanks for sharing it! You must know I like to use rice flour too


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you big!  I'd lost my recipe for these and I love them and my family loves them and everyone who's ever tasted them loves them!  Gonna make them this week!

Big Hugs!

2


----------



## marmalady (Nov 15, 2005)

Try looking in a health food store for rice flour - they should have it there; it keeps forever sealed up in a ziplock.

I wouldn't try the food processor thing to make your own; I don't think you'd get a fine enough grind.

If all else fails, you can sub out cornstarch for the rice flour.

Enjoy!

Note for the holidays - this dough freezes extremely well, so you can make up batches, roll them, and put 'em in the freezer for quick appies when you need them!


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2005)

Marmalady, would the cornstarch make much difference in taste?  I haven't looked for it in my market so don't know whether it is there or not, but will look today.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 15, 2005)

No, not at all; firstly there's not that much of it; secondly rice flour really doesn't have a 'taste'!


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2005)

I found the rice flour today - Now I'll have to make something with the other 2 pounds. I suppose I will check out alternative uses.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 15, 2005)

You can use rice flour in lots of things; use a little bit in your shortbread recipes to make a really tender, crispy shortbread - search for some of Ishbel's recipes.

You can use it as a light coating for frying foods; sometimes I just 'dust' chicken breasts or fish fillets; makes a light, crispy coating  that browns beautifully.  

Use some in tempura batter for the same reasons.


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 10, 2006)

Am making these for Thanksgiving 'munching bowls', and thought I'd bump this back up to share with all the 'newbies'!  It's a fantastic recipe, and very easy on time - you could make them up now and just stick them in the freezer until you're ready to bake them off.  Enjoy!


----------



## jkath (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the bump marmalady - these look awesome!


----------

